# Internetshop Falschlieferung und 30 Tage Rückgaberecht



## Nachtfalke45 (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf einen Internetshop hereingefallen. Ich habe mir in Internetshop www.wandspiegel123.de einen Spiegel bestellt. Der Spiegel wurde auch geliefert. Leider aber nicht der Spiegel, der im Internetshop abgebildet war. Der geliefert Spiegel hat eine anderen Rahmen und die falsche Farbe.

Es geht um folgenden Spiegel Aluminium Rahmenspiegel

Geliefert wurde aber so einer Alurahmen Spiegel

Wie jeder unschwer erkennen kann, haben die Spiegel nicht viel miteinander zu tun.

Als ich www.wandspiegel123.de über die Falschlieferung informierte, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich kein Rückgaberecht besitzen würde, da der Spiegel nach meinen Angaben gefertigt wurde und die Bestellung eine Kundenspezifikation sei und es dafür kein Widerrufsrecht gibt. Ich bin auch auf die AGB hingewiesen worden.

Das Problem ist nur, das es erstens nicht der Spiegel ist, der abgebildet war und zweitens wird auf jeder Seite mit der 30 Tage Rückgaberechtgarantie geworben. www.wandspiegel123.de sagte mir das die 30 Tage Rückgaberechtgarantie sich nur auf die Spiegel mit der Größe 400mm X 400mm beziehen würde. Leider kann ich dazu nirgendwo einen Hinweis finden.

Für mich ist das Bauernfängerei und Betrug. Es geht hier zwar nur um 200 € aber kann den im Internet jeder machen was er will.

Was haltet Ihr davon und was kann man in so einem Fall machen? Ich ärgere mich so darüber, dass ich am liebsten eine Anzeige erstatten würde. Ich bin nicht der Einzige, der reingefallen ist. Ich hätte mal besser vorher bei www.shopauskunft.de vorbeischauen sollen.

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetshop Falschlieferung und 30 Tage Rückgaberecht*



Nachtfalke45 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich so darüber, dass ich am liebsten eine Anzeige erstatten würde.


Das ist aber eine zivile Angelegenheit, deren Klärung nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist.

Du hast etwas bestellt und die Ware wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß geliefert. Das hat nichts mit dem Widerrufsrecht und auch nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht aus der Bestellung zu tun sondern mit der ordnungsgemäßen Abwicklung des Geschäfts. Der Verkäufer ist verpflichtet dir nach dem deutschen BGB den bestellten Artikel zu senden.
Näher darf man aber hier nicht darauf eingehen, welche Möglichkeiten du nun hast oder wie weiter in der Sache zu verfahren wäre. Nimm dir einen Anwalt, der macht das für dich. Außerdem bezahlt den dann der Shopbetreiber, wenn du tatsächlich eine andere Ware bestellt als geliefert bekommen hattest. Immerhin ist die GmbH in Dortmund tatsächlich ansässig und somit ist dein Vertragspartner für dich immer erreichbar.

Wenn du deine Erfahrung mit anderen Interentnutzern teilen möchtest, dann haben sich andere Portale durchaus bewährt. Ich nehme z. B. gern chiao.de - aber man sollte generell keine vorschnellen oder falschen Anschuldigungen sowie keine Schmähkritik anbringen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Internetshop Falschlieferung und 30 Tage Rückgaberecht*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nimm dir einen Anwalt, der macht das für dich. _Außerdem bezahlt den dann der Shopbetreiber_, wenn du ....


...hatte ich vorschnell geschrieben. Das ist so allerdings nicht zwingend der Fall, da es womöglich an der Anspruchsgrundlage mangelt.


----------

